# First Episode of Adventure Time's Creators New Show - Bravest Warrior



## Hadrian (Nov 8, 2012)

Bravest Warrior is the latest show from Pendleton Ward, the fucking genius behind Adventure Time. The first episode of this has been put on to Youtube via Cartoon Hangover which is channel for Federator Studios...so this is totally legit...for those wannabe mods.



I liked this a lot and can't wait for more (a new episode every Thursday), though I wish it was longer as it's even shorter than ATis. It has the similar art style and humour that you would expect from the creator of Adventure Time so AT haters....gtfo. I hope it also has those deep and dark episodes that we love AT for as well, it's good to have another show for kids that doesn't pander to stupidity.

A pilot of this was shown way back in 2006 though to be honest I've not watched it yet.  I would love it if this was in the same universe as Adventure Time and this was a precurser to the Mushroom Wars.


----------



## dgwillia (Nov 8, 2012)

Barely a minute in and a character is tossing out the middle finger. Write me down as a fan already

Also cant wait for AT to come back, those last few episodes were amazingly dark.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 8, 2012)

HOLY SHIZ i saw the 2006 pilot way back in like 2009 when my professor showed us Adventure timeeeeee OMGGGGG


----------



## geoflcl (Nov 8, 2012)

It's amazing to see this come to fruition after so long!  remember seeing the pilot on Random! Cartoons, and thought that was the end of it :'D


----------



## Issac (Nov 8, 2012)

awesomeawesomeawesomeawesome!

Or should I say... Mathematical!


----------



## raulpica (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice, really nice. Looks more adult oriented than AT, even if AT was like this in the first season too (then they toned it down ).

I'll start watching it for sure


----------



## Gahars (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, you can definitely tell this was a Pendleton Ward show; it has Adventure Time stamped all over it.

And that is no way a bad thing.

I do have to wonder, is this a prequel to Adventure Time... or a sequel set in the very distant future?


----------



## gokujr1000 (Nov 20, 2012)

This show, it's amazing... WHERE HAS IT BEEN ALL MY LIFE?


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for bumping the topic, actually reminded me to watch the second episode.



It's definitely not for kids this series.


----------



## KuRensan (Nov 20, 2012)

This is...... AWESOME  maybe more random than adventure time especially episode 2


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh my god that is actually really funny.

It's both dirty and clean.


----------

